# Some Pics Today



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Today was cleaning day so took a photos of the young ones


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Stunning coats on those!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Very beautiful! I love the first picture.


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

They are lovely great colours


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

I never knew black foxes can be so pretty! They look great with those clear lines between black and white, like all of them were wearing tuxedos! 
Wonderful ears, too


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

when the look straight at you they have a tiny bit of black under there nose which looks like little mustaches


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> when the look straight at you they have a tiny bit of black under there nose which looks like little mustaches


I had a black belted doe that looked like that, but is was white under her nose, she was adorable. It might not be adorable to you though, is that considered a fault?


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> when the look straight at you they have a tiny bit of black under there nose which looks like little mustaches


I'm sure they look very serious then - perfect gentlemans in their formal attire with perfectly trimmed mustaches 
But true, is that considered a fault in tan/fox? I actually have so many problems with the pale shade of tan, that i never even wondered about the shape.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they appear. nice and fit,see the dogs in there for a close look


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The tan one says a clear line where colour meets along flanks, chest and jaws so assume same area, not got my book to check. To much to rember lol

Thank you Sarah, yep Fay likes to keep a very close eye on them, keeps them still for photos lol.


----------

